
Berkeley moves toward removing police from traffic stops - MilnerRoute
https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Berkeley-moves-toward-removing-police-from-15409946.php
======
BitwiseFool
"proposal to replace police with unarmed civilians during traffic stops"

I can't imagine there are many people who want to sign up for this duty. I've
known former police officers and they tell me traffic stops are some of the
most stressful encounters they have on a regular basis. Who, without training
and a firearm, would want to take this job?

Would reckless drivers even care to stop for non-law enforcement?

